# Press two for Spanish



## Perrito

Para español, marque *el *dos.  

Para español, marque dos.  

¿Cuál os parece mejor?  (Necesito: ¿el?)

¿También se puede usar el verbo: Oprimir?

El contexto es cuando una persona llama a una empresa y reciben llamadas en castellano y también inglés y hay que elegir el idioma que prefiera.


----------



## syntr

Oprima el número dos para asistencia en español

All the times I've called tech support have finally payed off


----------



## Prima Facie

¿oprimir? No. Pulsar:

Si desea ser atendido en español, pulse uno.
Si desea xxxxxxxx, pulse dos.


----------



## syntr

Prima Facie said:


> ¿oprimir? No. Pulsar:
> 
> Si desea ser atendido en español, pulse uno.
> Si desea xxxxxxxx, pulse dos.



¿De veras? Lo he oído mucho cuando llamo el soporte técnico xD


----------



## Spainy

Where were you calling?

Here in Spain they use pulsar.


----------



## Prima Facie

¿Quizás en español de Sudamérica?

En español de España no "oprimimos" las teclas de un teléfono, no, no, no :-D

Pulsamos las teclas del teléfono


----------



## Perrito

Entonces, ¿qué diferencia hay entre: oprimir/pulsar?  Es que en México, creo que se acepta oprimir.


----------



## syntr

Spainy said:


> Where were you calling?
> 
> Here in Spain they use pulsar.



En los Estados Unidos
Hay opciones así para los estadounidenses que no hablan inglés. (Lo he oído, nunca lo he oprimido xD)


----------



## Perrito

Sí, tiene razón Prima, según la RAE: oprimir es: Someter a una persona, a una nación, a un pueblo, etc., vejándolos, humillándolos o tiranizándolos.  

Muy interesante que se use de una manera distinta en Latinoamérica, o por lo menos en México.


----------



## Prima Facie

"Oprimir" es ejercer presión sobre algo. Nosotros no oprimimos una tecla (pobre), sólo la pulsamos. Pulsar es dar un toque a una tecla.

Todo esto según la RAE.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Just the other day I heard "aprieta el número dos".

And from our own WordReference dictionary:

*oprimir *verbo transitivo 
1 (un botón) to press: la máquina se apaga cuando oprimes este botón, the machine turns off when you press this button


----------



## syntr

Prima Facie said:


> "Oprimir" es ejercer presión sobre algo. Nosotros no oprimimos una tecla (pobre), sólo la pulsamos. Pulsar es dar un toque a una tecla.
> 
> Todo esto según la RAE.


Diccionario Espasa concise inglés-español © 2000 Espasa Calpe:
*oprimir* _verbo transitivo_ 
*1* _(un botón)_ to press: *la máquina se apaga cuando oprimes este botón,* the machine turns off when you press this button

Por lo menos, en Latinoamérica y México, creo es correcto decirlo así...


----------



## Prima Facie

Por eso digo que en *España* no se usa.

Uno oprime un botón, pero pulsa una tecla. El teléfono no tiene botones, tiene teclas.


----------



## gotitadeleche

> El teléfono no tiene botones, tiene teclas.



Interesting point of view!


----------



## syntr

gotitadeleche said:


> Interesting point of view!



¿Qué es la diferencia entre una tecla y un botón?


----------



## OrCuS

syntr said:


> ¿Qué es la diferencia entre una tecla y un botón?



Un botón es lo que utilizas para encender la tele o el ordenador. Teclas es lo que tiene un teclado o el móvil. En realidad creo que es una diferencia conceptual más que nada.

Por cierto a mí lo de oprimir también me suena horrible.


----------



## syntr

OrCuS said:


> Un botón es lo que utilizas para encender la tele o el ordenador. Teclas es lo que tiene un teclado o el móvil. En realidad creo que es una diferencia conceptual más que nada.



Gracias, ahora entiendo

Los traductores se equivocan cuando escribieron "botón" xD La vez próxima que lo llamo, los diré


----------



## ACQM

syntr said:


> ¿Qué es la diferencia entre una tecla y un botón?



Como no me gusta como lo explica el DRAE os doy mi versión (totalmente personal y sin intención de dar lecciones):

Una tecla forma parte de un teclado de notas, letras, números, ... Un botón puede estar sólo o formar parte de un cuadro de mandos y activa o desactiva mecanismos. En resumen el on/off es un botón, el número 3 o la letra Z son teclas.


----------



## Perrito

Syntr, you're right it's wrong in Spain, but I wouldn't tell them that, because maybe it's right in Mexico or somewhere else outside of Spain.


----------



## Prima Facie

ACQM, me gusta tu versión


----------



## Perrito

Entonces para resumirlo todo, se puede decir:

Marque dos para español y Pulse dos para español, ¿verdad?

Gracias,
Goyo


----------



## syntr

Perrito said:


> Syntr, you're right it's wrong in Spain, but I wouldn't tell them that, because maybe it's right in Mexico or somewhere else outside of Spain.



You know, it is quite odd that no one from Latin America has even commented in this thread so far xD


----------



## OrCuS

Perrito said:


> Entonces para resumirlo todo, se puede decir:
> 
> Marque dos para español y Pulse dos para español, ¿verdad?
> 
> Gracias,
> Goyo



Lo que mejor me suena a mí es pulsar, tanto para botón como para tecla. Marcar podría ser válido en el caso de un teléfono, pero en realidad marcar es "dial".


----------



## Perrito

Gracias, eso es lo que pensaba también; entonces me quedo con: pulsar.  

¡Gracias!

Grego


----------



## stallion

Hola a todos...

En México decimos "oprima y presione".

Muy coloquial es "piquar"

"Pícale al botón izquierdo" ja, ja, ja


----------



## Perrito

Bueno, si los teléfonos no tienen botones (como hemos decidido arriba) y si lo que tienen se llaman: teclas, cómo se llaman los botones/teclas en las páginas de web.  Por ejemplo, abajo tengo la opción de darle a cancelar, modo avanzado, o enviar este mensaje.  Esas cosas serían: 1) botones o teclas?  Es decir, si están en una pantalla ¿cómo se llaman?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Botones (y seguro que se puede hacer un montón de cosas con ellos, pero yo los pincho )

O los pulso, en alguna ocasión.


----------



## Perrito

Gracias y estos botones se aprietan, se da a ellos, o se pulsan?  

Me parece que solo se pulsan las teclas, pero también se puede pulsar un botón en la pantalla?  

Gracias


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Como te decía, se pinchan (al menos por esta zona).


----------



## Perrito

Entonces, nunca se diría: dale a ese botón?  Es que me extraña mucho porque creo que lo he oído en España. 
G


----------



## Perrito

Bueno, qué palabra usaría un latinoamericano en este caso.  O sea, cuando hay un botón en una pantalla como Buscar en WR, se pinchan en Latinoamérica o se pulsan o se dan?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Perrito said:


> Entonces, nunca se diría: dale a ese botón?  Es que me extraña mucho porque creo que lo he oído en España.
> G


Ahí tienes razón, es verdad. También se da a los botones


----------



## swift

En *Costa Rica*, en el contexto de la llamada telefónica y el menú de opciones, lo usual es: 'para (idioma) marque (número)'.


----------



## Perrito

Gracias Adelaida Péndelton, para resumir si es un botón virtual (o sea en la pantalla), se dan y se pinchan.  Bien eso entiendo, pero me quedo con otra pregunta (no me mates).  Y no se usaría ¿apretar ni pulsar, ¿verdad?  

Me imagino que estos dos verbos son para botones verdades como on y off, ¿no?

Y ¿qué pasa si usamos una pantalla táctil como por ejemplo con un iPad?  Esos botones en la pantalla como se presionan con el dedo pero son virtuales, ¿1) se dan, 2) se pinchas, 3) se aprietan, o 4) se pulsan?


----------



## KirkandRafer

Perrito said:


> Gracias Adelaida Péndelton, para resumir si es un botón virtual (o sea en la pantalla), se dan y se pinchan.  Bien eso entiendo, pero me quedo con otra pregunta (no me mates).  Y no se usaría ¿apretar ni pulsar, ¿verdad?
> 
> Me imagino que estos dos verbos son para botones verdades como on y off, ¿no?
> 
> Y ¿qué pasa si usamos una pantalla táctil como por ejemplo con un iPad?  Esos botones en la pantalla como se presionan con el dedo pero son virtuales, ¿1) se dan, 2) se pinchas, 3) se aprietan, o 4) se pulsan?


Sí, pulsar se usa para botones, personalmente no lo usaría nunca cuando nos referimos a pinchar o a darle a un botón virtual. Apretar se podría usar al referirmos a un botón físico, desde luego, pero yo lo entendería en el sentido de que el botón está duro y hay que ejercer más presión para que responda.

En el caso de las pantallas táctiles es invariablemente "darle", al menos por aquí.


----------



## Perrito

Muchas gracias, ya me queda claro!  No tengo más preguntas.  Mil gracias!!  

Abrazos,
Greg


----------



## KirkandRafer

Ummm, solo una cosa más: creo que sí que podría usarse "pinchar" (también "darle", que es el más genérico de todos estos verbos), cuando nos referimos a una pantalla táctil, siempre y cuando usemos para ello un lápiz táctil. Si es con el dedo, "darle".


----------



## Perrito

Ay, muy interesante, no se me había ocurrido esa posibilidad.    ¡Gracias!  

Greg


----------



## ivb8921

Un botón normalmente se queda "oprimido" cuando lo presionas/oprimes y vuelve a su posición original sólo al volver a oprimirlo/presionarlo. Una tecla al pulsarla, activa lo que sea, pero no cambia de posición al hacerlo sino que directamente vuelve a su posición original.


----------



## Perrito

Y Ivb8921, cuando se aprieta un botón se queda apretado o vuelve a su posición original?  

Gracias!   

Grego


----------



## fabianlujan

Yo utilizaría:

"Para Español, 1"
"For English, 2"
y así...

Esta opción sería óptima cuando antes de las opciones se indica que seleccione el número de opción.

Saludos


----------



## ivb8921

Perrito said:


> Y Ivb8921, cuando se aprieta un botón se queda apretado o vuelve a su posición original?
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> Grego



Como te he dicho en mi post anterior normalmente se queda apretado o o bien debes mantener la presión para que funcione como sucede por ejemplo con el timbre de una puerta.


----------

